# Welcome to a New Forum



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Just for you hunters, fishermen and trappers out there. This is the place to post your questions, your conquests and your trophies. Let's get a good bit of tall tales thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

Very cool!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Great goings Chuck - I know you've just made several people happy.

Angie


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

Good show! Now I just need to find my wife that part-time husband so I can get out for elk season, LOL. This might even be a good spot to share our camping adventures??


----------



## mulliganbush (Apr 3, 2005)

Yaaaahhhhh!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Tall tales, comin' up!  

Dave


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for the new forum Chuck!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks chuck and all of you. i am sure this will be a busy place.


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks, Chuck!!


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

thanks Chuck , you are the man


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Chuck!


----------



## Paul72 (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks- Chuck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Great going!

Now, we just have to make sure the forum doesn't languish as some others have.


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you very much. and everyone post pics of them big bucks when you get 'em :dance:


----------



## Kevin and Laura (Jun 23, 2002)

I mostly come to read (listen) to other folks conversations but I will likely take part in a hunting discussion or two. It's an excellent addition to the website.





Kevin


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes, thank you Chuck for adding this new forum.

And a big THANK YOU to ANGIE for helping to get this forum started. She new where to pull the strings and what buttons to push. And we will keep visiting her SELF RELIANCE forum so we can be better prepared. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Chuck and Angie.

Rh. in Oklahoma (the great deerslayer wannabe)


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

YiPPEEE I cant wait to post my true stories here, thanks for the new forum Chuck


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the new forum. I predict it will be a much used one!


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks Chuck & Angie! Its opening season on doves here & I intend to shoot some.Any recipes?


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

I now have a new home. Look forward to hearing, seeing and sharing all the tall tales (real or not) of the outdoors. Trapper :hobbyhors


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks so much Chuck. I used to come to homesteading today ALOT more than I have lately and now I have a reason to be here again.

Glo


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks, I LIKE it.
Ed


----------

